
Ask HN: Best courses you took? - nitishmd
What are some courses that you took and thoroughly enjoyed and learnt a lot? May be its mooc, open courseware, openly available university courses. If you can post links that would be great.
======
narwally
If you haven't had much functional programming experience I can't recommend
Dan Grossman's Programming Languages class on Coursera enough.[0] You go
through three languages in the course, Racket, ML, and Ruby.

[0]
[https://www.coursera.org/course/proglang](https://www.coursera.org/course/proglang)

------
kazinator
Alain Fournier's CS 414 (computer graphics) at University of British Columbia.

He tried to give me 110% in the course but said the silly mainframe wouldn't
accept the value.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_Fournier](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_Fournier)

Oh my, I had no idea he died of lymphoma 15 years ago.

------
bryansaxon
I really enjoyed Stanford's Startup Engineering course on Coursera. There are
no open sessions, but I believe you can still access the content.

Here is the link:

[https://www.coursera.org/course/startup](https://www.coursera.org/course/startup)

------
brudgers
_Finite Automata_ on Coursera. Jeff Ullman actively participates in the
discussion forums and he [along with Aho] literally wrote the book.

[https://www.coursera.org/course/automata](https://www.coursera.org/course/automata)

It is typically offered once a year in the late fall.

[Caveat] The course appeals to me for the same reason _TAoCP_ does: it is
conceptually rich and no holds barred...by which I mean that technical detail
isn't withheld for the sake of infotainment, and as a result it shows me how
little I know by exposing the depth of possible human understanding.

~~~
arnold_palmur
Second this. Although a bit dry at times, Professor Ullman's course was very
thorough in terms of content - another cool note, he was Sergey Brin's Ph.D
advisor.

------
sbaus
I'm taking a course on Angular and it's been one of my favorite experiences so
far with online learning.

The link is: [https://watchandcode.com/](https://watchandcode.com/)

------
steve_g
Discrete Optimization with Pascal Van Hentenryck on Coursera -
[https://www.coursera.org/course/optimization](https://www.coursera.org/course/optimization)

It doesn't look like there's any open sessions now.

------
mavelikara
Shriram Krishnamurthi's Programing Languages course (CS1730):
[http://cs.brown.edu/courses/cs173/2012/](http://cs.brown.edu/courses/cs173/2012/)

~~~
nitishmd
How does this course compare to coursera's Programming Languages?

~~~
mavelikara
I have not (yet!) taken Dan Grossman's course, so I can't compare them -
sorry.

------
zhte415
Model Thinking on Coursera

